# Is it realistically possible to build a tremendous physique without steroids?



## HonkyPonky (Jan 14, 2012)

I've never seen a natty trainee who looks the part. There probably are some, but is that because they're genetic phenomenons?

Hell, I've even seen steroid users who still look sh*t!!

What do you think?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

No.

End of story.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

depends what your opinion on tremendous is


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

It varies like you say with genetics being the main component.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

rTo be large and lean yes, to be huge and lean? unlikley.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

There is some great natural bodybuilders, but obviously steriods get that body alot better faster, so my answer is yes but it'll take you far longer honker...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

You can have a physique that a person in the street will thing is amazing.

But delve into a bodybuilding environment and people wouldnt look twice at a natty.

Most nattys arnt natty anyway, they are more "what can/cant i get away with doing".


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

SouthPaw said:


> There is some great natural bodybuilders, but obviously steriods get that body alot better faster, so my answer is yes but it'll take you far longer honker...


errr no. People who say you can achieve the look of someone who has been training on gear by training for longer natty is just crap and shows a lack of understanding of what steroids actually do.


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

The strongest and biggest guy in the gym i train at is 110% natty. He doesn't even have a coffee before training as he thinks that's cheating. I'm being serious too! He's even competing in the south west powerlifting championship (natty) this year.

Saying this he doesn't look the best (some cardio work probably wouldn't go a miss), He has been training for over 15 years though. That is his HUGE advantage as well as his size and strength.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

MacUK said:


> I used to think Vin Diesel was massive until I posted on this forum.....


I used to think Vin Diesel was was not a douche until I saw his acting and heard him speak.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Its possible given the right genetics and knowledge.. but realistically its unlikely.. then again, depends on what you'd class as tremendous


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jaymond0 said:


> The strongest and biggest guy in the gym i train at is 110% natty. He doesn't even have a coffee before training as he thinks that's cheating. I'm being serious too! He's even competing in the south west powerlifting championship (natty) this year.
> 
> Saying this he doesn't look the best (some cardio work probably wouldn't go a miss), He has been training for over 15 years though. That is his HUGE advantage as well as his size and strength.


yeah, i know quite a lot of 110% natty guys...i know there dealers too :lol:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

depends weather you call taking growth hormone natural :whistling:


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah there's a lad who trains in my gym been training about 25years can lift anything trains legs with nearly every 20plate then goes for a 15mile run on a night (same day as training) and is around 17stone awesome shape size and has a full 6pack there isn't a lad in the gym who's on gear who dnt look better than him, he claims he's natty bt u never no even natty bb's do gear, a no a natty bb who competes bt how he can call him self natty when hell only do a show once every two three years ad the test of the time he's full of stuff I've never heard of on here, suppose he uses gets the benefits comes off does pct clean for a while competes as a natty n then back on it after


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

@empire boy agree with u there I'm natty and I think I must b doing something wrong maybe it is the 1.5g of test a week? Just maybe lol

Also why isn't there a like button on this app a can rep ppl or is there a way n am being a mong


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> All the cnuts who act all superior because they aren't on AAS, only do it because they are pathetic little average scared people who have nothing better to do in life other than to judge people. Its sad. What does 'natty' mean anyway? There are so many performance enhancing drugs out there, which are either completely undetectable, or 'legal', and that are often more powerful than AAS, and that is fine. But no, its AAS that are the big bugga boo. Some people need to seriously pull their head out of their average ar5eholes and just realise some people are just better than them, whether on AAS or not.


Bit harsh there mate. Not having used anything besides creatine myself for personal reasons I think you've gone bit far :laugh:

The top lifters in natural feds would be up there with the top lifters in the untested feds with same use of PEDS most probably and the vice versa. Not everyone wants to use AAS/Prohormones/HGH etc and both choices should be respected IMO. Theres always going to be the 'average' guys both natural and assisted but obv the 'average' assisted guys will be way ahead of those natty.

To OP it really depends what you class as tremendous in bodybuilding terms you need to be assisted to be 100kg+ ripped you won't get to that size without cycling.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> All the top lifters in the world are on PEDs Wardy. And I am not saying natty's are scum, just those that go around preaching against AAS like they are fooking Jesus Christ incarnate.


Well yeah ofcourse they are if you compared two identicals over a lifetime 1 using PEDs 1 not using PEDs the assisted guy could have 50-100kg+ on his lifts but I mean top guys assisted and unassisted should be respected. I personally believe everyone I've met who says they don't use some of which have been big lifters. My old man got to a 300kg pull natural and I definitely know hes not lying and I doubt hes the best theres ever been so big numbers great physiques are possible without PED use.

If you want better results, quicker results or want to be huge on stage and have done ample research to understand the possible sides then use PEDs of course. I would never preach that crap about belittling someones achievements because they use since being on here and reading tonnes of threads, posts etc but also works both ways


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> all the big and ripped 'nattys' have taken AAS, and slin, and HGH, fooking liars the lot of em....how do you really test for testosterone or its derivatives if you use short esters and orals (stay away from deca) months and months before a comp. Liars the lot of them, they all used AAS or legal AAS such as prohormones...anybody who condemns AAS users and plays themselves off as better because they are 'natural', whether its in bb'ing or other sports, should be taken out behind a shed and beaten with a rubber hose until they go unconscious.


HAHA :rockon:


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

If you want to be more than average then you need aas simple


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> All the top lifters in the world are on PEDs Wardy. And I am not saying natty's are scum, just those that go around preaching against AAS like they are fooking Jesus Christ incarnate.


you shud sit down and have a nice little talk about AAS with my PT mate then. I will film and post the outcome on youtube :thumbup1:


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> errr no. People who say you can achieve the look of someone who has been training on gear by training for longer natty is just crap and shows a lack of understanding of what steroids actually do.


Are you telling me steroids don't get you quicker results with proper understanding, as that's what i'm implying you cvnt! Shouldn't persume :nono:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

lol you dont need a proper understanding to get fast results on aas


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

yeah like everyone else has said, i find as ive got more and more into bodybuilding that my idea of a "good physique" has changed drastically. When ur time is spent in the gym and on bodybuilding websites u get used to seeing big people all the time. So even though you have a good physique by average ppl standards your "warped" standards will make you think your small. But then u walk down the highstreet and realise actually 80% of people are malnourished skeletons or fat.

So kinda in answer to your question, if you wanted a physique that average people would find impressive naturally, probably yes

If you wanted a physique thats impressive by your / bodybuilding standards, probably not gonna happen :crying:


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

cas said:


> lol you dont need a proper understanding to get fast results on aas


Yes your probably right, but your missing the point, if you fully understand how to get the best from them, your going to get there more quickly than the noob that doesn't we've all seen the threads on here from people who don't have a fcuking clue!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't think anyone really knows anymore.. Because no one knows who's using gear and who's not. Some admit it, many don't.. and those who claim natural, if they actually look half decent are always accused / believed of using! One big mystery!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

they are all dirty cheatin scumbags these juiceheads, right..... now wheres that deca at?


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

Even if you did build an amazing psysique without steroids no one would believe it!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:



> I don't think anyone really knows anymore.. Because no one knows who's using gear and who's not. Some admit it, many don't.. and those who claim natural, if they actually look half decent are always accused / believed of using! One big mystery!


my close friends and family know about myself using steroids, except one of my mates because he is a blabber mouth, i told him once before...and we were in a pub and decided to tell everyone the reason i was not drinking was because i was using...

i dont tell anyone at work either, they ask if i am on them and i just spin them the line "not yet but i will in the future".


----------



## mr dumbell (May 1, 2010)

defo.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

cas said:


> my close friends and family know about myself using steroids, except one of my mates because he is a blabber mouth, i told him once before...and we were in a pub and decided to tell everyone the reason i was not drinking was because i was using...
> 
> i dont tell anyone at work either, they ask if i am on them and i just spin them the line "not yet but i will in the future".


to add to that, the rest of that night out i spent educating nearly the whole pub and getting funny looks all night and sh!tty comments, along with "they just fill your muscles with puss"


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

I must say as a diabetic it sucks not being able to use gear.

I have been on SL 5x5 for 11 months strength has shot up but I feel no difference in terms of size.

I am starting to wonder if my poor diabetes control could be having an effect on muscle growth, ie I am not injecting enough insulin each day.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

why can you not use steroids as a diabetic?


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

SouthPaw said:


> Yes your probably right, but your missing the point, if you fully understand how to get the best from them, your going to get there more quickly than the noob that doesn't we've all seen the threads on here from people who don't have a fcuking clue!


Yes but even the average noob can become more than they ever imagined by simply increasing their test levels, at the end of the day it's all about perspective. Most noobs lose their gains by not following proper pct and this is more of a problem.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

whats ped?

performance enhancers?


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

A friend of mine put on 7 stone natty over around 10 year and he eats sweet fuk all

must be his genetics or somthing i can never get my head around it


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Tremendous physique is totally subjective..... I might think arnie was "tremendous" you may disagree.

Personally I think t is attainable but is it attainable for all? I'm not so sure.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> pro hormones (legal AAS), insulin, HGH, peptides, EPO, AAS, celnbuterol, the list goes on. Insulin and HGH are the two biggest PEDs in professional sports because they are basically 100% undetectable...and they are also EXTREMELY powerful performance enhancers when used together.


lucky i have both then!

do you reckon alot of top athletes are on slin and hgh then, boxers and sprinters for instance


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

im the guinie pig here the answer is no.............training natty is allways going to be harder than using steroids

ive been training 2 years and put on about a stone my mate has been training 6 months and has dabbled with steds he is about 14 stone of muscle at about 5 ft 8 must say im getting tempted to give it a go just to get bigger quicker


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

i dont think ill ever stop slin then lol

4 weeks on 4 weeks off, repeat


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Mate of mine stopped taking gear and stopped training 5years ago and still looks mint 20inch arms still has abs and not far off compotion standard a freak he makes me sick lucky cxxt


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

My old boss, was pretty huge and lean, hence his nickname 'Big Russ' He did not know a thing about using steroids and hated anyone using them, very anti-steroids but looked like he taken loads.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

A guy in my gym is natural and has fckin AMAZING legs but as soon as he gets on stage he looks a bit flat and saggy but 2 weeks out he always lookin friggin awesome, I don't get it, I think he fcks up his carbs


----------



## little_horus (Oct 20, 2010)

Well; to give you an example.....

First picture is what I'm like off cycle. Second picture is what I'm like on a mild course.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

whey FTW


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

My dad done alot of clean eating and lifting in his 20's and 30's and he looked as good as guys in pictures on here who are on gear.. Ill dig some out ? so i think its possible.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

lxm said:


> My dad done alot of clean eating and lifting in his 20's and 30's and he looked as good as guys in pictures on here who are on gear.. Ill dig some out ? so i think its possible.


Do you honestly think your dad would tell you if he was on gear?


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Good thread, Im feeling depressed tonight due to the individual I met in the gym 

Saw him training and thought straight away he looks too straight to use gear but then how the fcuk does he look like that, Well I spotted him and got chatting turns out he was a doctor, Kinda build like a white Linford Christie, huge traps and tri's and big pipes running down his bi's, He says he hardly does much weights just does whole body sessions a couple of times a week, and runs lots,So now im starting to think you CNUT!!!! Wasnt that strong, did the 40kg db bp for around 6 reps. Well in the showers we got chatting again and now i see him with his top off, holy sh1t, he had a fcukin massive chest and ripped to shreds, I asked his weight and that he said 10% body fat and 13 stone, he looked more like 14 to me but seriously if i ever looked as good as that id be a very very happy man.

Best thing is he starts preaching to me about how silly people are who take slin, t3, gear and even creatine, As he only uses a protein shake now and again, I might add here im on hgh, slin, around 1g of test p/w, 450mg of tren p/w, 100mcg t3 2 on 2 off, 155mg of Var p/d creatine, 300g of protein p/d etc etc and he didnt even realise i was on anything at all. So yes this dude had a pretty tremendous physique and I believe he is and always has been 100% natty.


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

I also have a mate, whos mum is originally from Cyprus and been training natty for around 8 years, He is always ripped, pipes popping out everywhere, only weighs around 12 stone, doesnt train legs and benches 160kg, last time he failed on 165kg, He does none of the nutrition thing, wouldnt even know the difference between a carb or protein, Goes out 99 out of 100 weekends and get proper fried, and just eats chips, crisps and other sh1te. But hammers the gym 4-5 times a week. After thinking about all this I believe some are just not meant to have big ripped muscular bodies and im one of those people, I seriously need to consider having another hobby if it doesnt happen for me soon.

He looks waay way better than me and most of the AAS users on most forums


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> He is lying. I lie all the time when this happens and people start poking around about what I do to stay in shape...even if he is a doctor, the fact he MENTIONED those PEDs tells me he is on them...and most doctors and pharmacists in my experience are the biggest drug abusers and users, because they know all about them and have access to them...and know, if done correctly, are perfectly safe...you really think a ripped to shreds physician is going to admit PED use...no way..the fact he is white and ripped and not very strong is an even a bigger indicator he is on all sorts of sh1t. Did you glance down at his nuts?


lol mate, I thought, ffs when he came into the showers hes gonna be hung like fcuking Linford Chrisie too the cnut, but didnt go checking him in too much detail  , I hope your right though cos its a proper kick in the balls when something like this happens, to bp the 40k db's for 6 reps is pretty pathetic really as hes almost the same weight as me, ive done the 40's for 20 reps before on an incline but my chest and tri's are just years behind what his were.

Good point though they know they can be done safe so they do them at a safe dose, He was also ex Para reg so prob had a good base to start with.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

I love the feeling of being accused of being on gear, and knowing full well I am natty... feelsgoodman. not for long probably though.

Furthermore I have seen some fantastic physiques which claim to be natty, but as already outlined, I guess the truth can never be 100%


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Dunno if anyone has ever heard of "Scooby" hes a bit of a internet celebrity bodybuilder, has a forum basically specialises in helping teenagers and pure nattys who dont have access to gyms, equipment, supplements, perfect diets etc. Hes totally natural and must say he does look QUITE good, by no means stage physique but hes also pretty old about 52 I think, but in my opinion has always looked very impressive for a natural.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

scooby does the funniest facial expressions on this video


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Haha scooby is a legend, his videos are more a comedy value than a huge training inspiration. Gotta respect him though for being in such good condition at his age.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Mattye8 said:


> Haha scooby is a legend, his videos are more a comedy value than a huge training inspiration. Gotta respect him though for being in such good condition at his age.


Haha he is yeah he does seem like a genuinely nice guy too which I like, I've never bothered signing up to his site or forum but some of the stuff on there is quite good would definately recommend it for people who are still at school, you just give limitations and he works around them. What do most 16yr olds lack?

Gym access (Quite often)

Equipment and weights (Parents usually the problem)

Dont really have their own money

Dont really have any autonomy over their diet (Parents again)

No access to supplements (no money and parents again)

He just works around all of it some of the stuff hes made up on there is really pretty good, he doesnt mind improvising with what you have which I like.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Do you honestly think your dad would tell you if he was on gear?


Hes 50 now and still has a good looking chest, Bi's and Tri's and he dosent train anymore I believe..


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Theres a bloke in my gym who claims hes natural. Yet really he injects test/deca more than a diebetic injects insulin..

Natural for the bb show yea but then..aas year round after that!!

Even these mens health models who claim there natural. Most of them have dabbled with some sort of aas/ph


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Well, it's probably safe to say that Sandow got to where he was without AAS. So at least this should be possible:



How would he have looked if he had access to the knowledge and the natural supplements we have today?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Brutal1 said:


> I also have a mate, whos mum is originally from Cyprus and been training natty for around 8 years, He is always ripped, pipes popping out everywhere, only weighs around 12 stone, doesnt train legs and benches 160kg, last time he failed on 165kg, He does none of the nutrition thing, wouldnt even know the difference between a carb or protein, Goes out 99 out of 100 weekends and get proper fried, and just eats chips, crisps and other sh1te. But hammers the gym 4-5 times a week. After thinking about all this I believe some are just not meant to have big ripped muscular bodies and im one of those people, I seriously need to consider having another hobby if it doesnt happen for me soon.
> 
> He looks waay way better than me and most of the AAS users on most forums


Just takes time mate. Everyone can build a body that'll turn heads. Natty or not. Consistency mate. You'll be there.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Mey said:


> Just takes time mate. Everyone can build a body that'll turn heads. Natty or not. Consistency mate. You'll be there.


Hmm, I'd argue that not everyone can.. Let's face it, a big part of it when natural comes down to genetics and hormones. If you've got sh*t/low test, you'll struggle to add size no matter how good your diet and training is (naturally). You can no doubt improve relative to yourself, but for a head turning physique you need to look pretty special!


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

cas said:


> why can you not use steroids as a diabetic?


Also suffer from high bp on 5mg Ed lisinopril and doctor even advised me against taking whey.

Something to do with my body producing to much of something that protein breaks down into therefore by pumping roids. I would probably elevate my bp further and the increase in food ect required to build ie protein would have a negative effect on me.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Pkant2002 said:


> Also suffer from high bp on 5mg Ed lisinopril and doctor even advised me against taking whey.
> 
> Something to do with my body producing to much of something that protein breaks down into therefore by pumping roids. I would probably elevate my bp further and the increase in food ect required to build ie protein would have a negative effect on me.


Your doctor is nuts.


----------



## iron-train (Sep 4, 2010)

best way to put it is that the only way to get 'steroid like gains' is be on them lol


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

As soon as you start to use you can spot who else does.

99% of the big guys in your gym will be taking somesort of AAS or hormone. Simples!


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

tprice said:


> lucky i have both then!
> 
> do you reckon alot of top athletes are on slin and hgh then, boxers and sprinters for instance


Defo! Mayweather was on about this recently, saying its far more widespread than people know! If you look at majority of big guys in sports like UFC and then at guys like Alistair Overeem! Doesnt matter how you train or what you eat, that is impossible to do naturally. Look at him 5 years ago and look at him in the Broc Lesnar fight just gone........they look like different people!


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

tprice said:


> lucky i have both then!
> 
> do you reckon alot of top athletes are on slin and hgh then, boxers and sprinters for instance


If there not then Fuk me now! I'm guna start a course of it and hit the 2012 Olympics lol.

I'd say bolt is defo onit! I use to do athletics years ago If it's undetectable being on I might jump back onit and start Rapeing every1 on the track.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I heard water can improve your performance and food also you are not completely natural unless you starve yourself and drink FACK ALLL¬!!!!!!!

THAT'S ALL FOLKS!


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> some people dont have a lot of AR receptors, nothing you, or AAS can do about that...


eBay?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Reaper 2X3 said:


> Defo! Mayweather was on about this recently, saying its far more widespread than people know! If you look at majority of big guys in sports like UFC and then at guys like Alistair Overeem! Doesnt matter how you train or what you eat, that is impossible to do naturally. Look at him 5 years ago and look at him in the Broc Lesnar fight just gone........they look like different people!


that's so true with the amount of training these guys do anyway, to gain the amount of muscle Overeem has gained is just dumb because he would be literally over training and that is counter productive and = no muscle mass.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Unless you have awesome genetics the average guy will not be able to get a tremendous physique and maintain without steroids.


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

Course it is frank bruno and linford christie to name a few.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

Rav212 said:


> If there not then Fuk me now! I'm guna start a course of it and hit the 2012 Olympics lol.
> 
> I'd say bolt is defo onit! I use to do athletics years ago If it's undetectable being on I might jump back onit and start Rapeing every1 on the track.


HGH is detectable

http://www.wada-ama.org/rtecontent/document/qa_hgh_en.pdf


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rav212 said:


> If there not then Fuk me now! I'm guna start a course of it and hit the 2012 Olympics lol.
> 
> I'd say bolt is defo onit! I use to do athletics years ago If it's undetectable being on I might jump back onit and start Rapeing every1 on the track.


I don't see why you think Bolt must be using he is the fastest in the world so I'm sure you will agree has some pretty crazy genetics. He doesn't to me look like he is using either not to mention I doubt he would want to risk his multi million pound sponsorship deals to get caught in an out of comp test.

Also I remember when Dwain Chambers got caught using he came back about 2 stone bulkier and his times were slower :lol:


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Depends what you define as tremendous.

If you're just looking to walk about 5 foot 10 175lbs 8-10% there's no reason nobody can't get there unless they really have been dealt a bad hand with the genetics.

Same height same weight but at competitive body fat levels, takes a bit more work, can get there with good genetics naturally.

Anything more unless you're a genetic freak will more than likely require gear, i'm on about people with average to good genetics.

My definition of tremendous? Well for me I would like to be a walking 5 foot 10 200lbs at 6% body fat. Will I need gear? Absolutely.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

Wevans2303 said:


> Depends what you define as tremendous.
> 
> If you're just looking to walk about 5 foot 10 175lbs 8-10% there's no reason nobody can't get there unless they really have been dealt a bad hand with the genetics.
> 
> ...


Jeff Willetts natural comp weight is 198lbs at 5'7 and about 5% bodyfat.

Just saying


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> *Jeff Willett*s natural comp weight is 198lbs at 5'7 and about 5% bodyfat.
> 
> Just saying


So you're telling me this guy isn't on gear?

C'mon now a physique like this is easy to obtain.....


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Empire Boy said:


> All the cnuts who act all superior because they aren't on AAS, only do it because they are pathetic little average scared people who have nothing better to do in life other than to judge people. Its sad. What does 'natty' mean anyway? There are so many performance enhancing drugs out there, which are either completely undetectable, or 'legal', and that are often more powerful than AAS, and that is fine. But no, its AAS that are the big bugga boo. Some people need to seriously pull their head out of their average ar5eholes and just realise some people are just better than them, whether on AAS or not.


Wasn't the Balco-Labs scandal based on a 'designer' steroid that was undetectable until someone gave the doping agency a syringe of it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Wasn't the Balco-Labs scandal based on a 'designer' steroid that was undetectable until someone gave the doping agency a syringe of it?


nowadays WADA keeps samples for future testing, and every few years when they have lists of all new steroids theyve detected they check previous samples for them.

so if usain bolt was using, he'lll get done eventually


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> All the cnuts who act all superior because they aren't on AAS, only do it because they are pathetic little average scared people who have nothing better to do in life other than to judge people. Its sad. What does 'natty' mean anyway? There are so many performance enhancing drugs out there, which are either completely undetectable, or 'legal', and that are often more powerful than AAS, and that is fine. But no, its AAS that are the big bugga boo. Some people need to seriously pull their head out of their average ar5eholes and just realise some people are just better than them, whether on AAS or not.


 crazy comment dude its a choice to use or not to use.. i dont personally have an opinion either way as ive used in the past but to say people who dont use is pathetic is pretty unfair as people who are natty train hard for years and get great bodys ao if they are happy with that then great ......


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Jeff Willetts natural comp weight is 198lbs at 5'7 and about 5% bodyfat.
> 
> Just saying


Jeff Willet is addicted to short esters and uses/used gh/slin.

Argument invalid.

Here's Jeff when hes not hormonized:










Also in before someone says it's down to not lifting....lawl.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> Jeff Willet is addicted to short esters and uses gh/slin.
> 
> Argument invalid.


Not doubting you but can you give me a link please mate so I can read more about this?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Not doubting you but can you give me a link please mate so I can read more about this?


Theres no links to anything, if anyone thinks this liar was ever anything as a natural you need to do some more reading on steroids in general and what is attainable with and without them.

You just need to look at him now, look at the difference, it reminds me of levrone just on a smaller scale.

Look on other boards and you will see how everyone appreciates Willett for what he really is, a liar.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> Theres no links to anything, if anyone thinks this liar was ever anything as a natural you need to do some more reading on steroids in general and what is attainable with and without them.
> 
> You just need to look at him now, look at the difference, it reminds me of levrone just on a smaller scale.
> 
> Look on other boards and you will see how everyone appreciates Willett for what he really is, a liar.







C'MON YOU SAYING THESE GUYS AIN'T NATURAL???????????


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

This guys apparently natty...................... And I'd consider his good.


----------

